# So Petco does not do $1 per gallon anymore?



## Merriallynchian (Apr 25, 2017)

So Petco does not do $1 per gallon anymore?

I saw an email which show the sale but only for smaller tanks. like 29 gallon was the largest tank it would work for. 


The 40G and 55 gallon appears to be only 50% off vs $1 per gallon as I have used in the past. 

Is the $1 per gallon a thing of the past now? 

Sad says. :crying:


----------



## Olskule (Jan 28, 2010)

I haven't been paying attention to their emails lately, since I'm on the traditional after-Christmas-tight-purse-string-budget, and also having taken advantage of the $1/gallon sales in the past and stocked up on all the 55-gallon and below tanks I will likely ever need. But when they started including the 75 gallon tanks last year, I had thought about jumping on one or two of those. I'm really surprised that they could keep including the 55's for as long as they did, but if they have now limited the sale to 29's and smaller, I guess I missed out on the cheap 75's. Oh well, I'm really wanting a 225+, anyway, and I still have three unused 55's (plus smaller tanks) that aren't even set up yet. But if they've limited the sale to the smaller tanks, it's a shame for those who depend on that sale to economically expand their aqueous holdings, but it was really good while it lasted, wasn't it?

Olskule


----------



## KJE (Dec 24, 2017)

on the DPG it is now only to 29gl 
This has been the case for the last three sales


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Just bought a 20L for $20 2 weeks ago. They are still doing it. The sign said 10's, 20H, 20L, and 29, but they also had stacks of 40's... with no price on them.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

on until Feb 3


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

40b are still 50% off. I picked one up a few months back for $57 after tax.


----------



## irie (Jan 9, 2018)

GraphicGr8s said:


> on until Feb 3


was going to say, i just got the email the sale is back on:


----------



## Boostr (Dec 8, 2016)

It's been like this for the past year. DPG 29 below and 50% off of 40s 55s 75s. i did by my first 55 for DPG in 2016 my second one last year was 50% off... still a good deal.


----------



## shamrock62081 (Jan 29, 2006)

I've been wanting a 40B and have been waiting on a sale. I asked over the weekend in the store about how the $1/gal is not being offered above the 29's. Manager said it was a change the company made last year with pricing and the 50% off is what you'll see on the bigger tanks going forward.

Sent from my KFGIWI using Tapatalk


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

oh dang! the 40br for 40 was a nice deal. perfect for sumps and displays. I guess another 17 bucks is still a good deal tho...to bad. 

i do wonder why they did the 75s then dropped the size..I bet they had a lot of them needing homes?


----------



## Schoolofdisabledguppies (Jun 9, 2018)

Lol, 3 1/2 years ago, I got a 40 gal 40 bucks


----------



## mrjbacon (May 22, 2017)

Pet Supplies Plus in my area (central Ohio) are running their $1 per Gallon sale right now up to 29g tanks. 40B and 55 gallon tanks are like 40-50% off I think.


----------



## mmm2000 (May 16, 2018)

I got my 55 gals when they had the sale. I think it was 60% off for larger sizes and $1 per gal up to 40. This was 9 months ago. i have not checked since, but I would expect a sale like that every quarter.
If you are in no hurry, you should wait for the sale.


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

So, is the sale starting again soon? Something like the 15th or 16th?


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes it is. Believe the sale applies to 40g+ all else 50% off.


----------



## fiji (Jul 12, 2018)

Yep it sure is! Looks like it's starting this Sunday

https://www.petco.com/shop/PetcoStoreEventsView?catalogId=10051&storeId=10151&stlocId=1583


----------



## Merriallynchian (Apr 25, 2017)

fiji said:


> Yep it sure is! Looks like it's starting this Sunday
> 
> https://www.petco.com/shop/PetcoStoreEventsView?catalogId=10051&storeId=10151&stlocId=1583


Yeah but they don't have it for the 40 gallon anymore which is what everyone wanted.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Aaaaaaand it's live!


----------



## DidUDrinkMyMtnDew (Jul 17, 2018)

$1per gallon up to 39 everything after is 50% off. Scored three 40 gal breeders on the 15th we are having a tank contest in my family. I'm at a disadvantage being the noob to the hobby.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

It's really dumb that they stopped doing that on tanks bigger than 29 gallons. Luckily, Pet Supplies Plus does the DPG sale once in awhile. Personally, I'd love to get my hands on a 40 long tank. But those will never show up at Petco, let alone a DPG sale.


----------



## msxray07 (Jun 21, 2018)

I was at my local Petco this week and they are doing it. Didn't look up close as I didn't want to impulse buy another tank (which is exactly what would have happened lol). But I think last time if the tanks were over a certain size they did 50% off.


----------



## Fisherking (Feb 27, 2012)

So here, the 40 gal breeder is now $49.99. $1.25 per gallon until Aug 18 and still better than the insane $99.00 regular price...


----------

